# Reguest-Remove Background



## GetPaidToDesign

Hey guys! I made a Logo, and each time I upload it, there's a white ''Shadow''
can anyone help with making the background transparent?

it's driving me crazy, And I don't understand how 

*all files for this logo are uploaded to http://tagzme.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=68 *
Visit the URL to see current logo, and get an Idea what I'm asking about. www.tagzme.com


----------



## Kanugane

Ah, typical mistake. I'll fix it for you in 10 minutes.


----------



## GetPaidToDesign

Kanugane said:


> Ah, typical mistake. I'll fix it for you in 10 minutes.


MUCH appreciated.. How the heck did you do it?

I tried setting background to a bright purple, filling in white with Paint Bucket, then Purple to Layers, Ad Alpha Chanel, clicking the white, and exporting to PNG. 
It made it *way worse*


----------



## Kanugane

By any chance, have you started doing this text on a blank, white background?


----------



## Kanugane

Like this? If yes, then you need to manually remove all white pixels. It can be done by using a eraser with pencil mode, pref 1px or 2px size in Photoshop.

To avoid it in the future, next time turn off white background, create a new layer without a BG and you are free to go


----------



## GetPaidToDesign

Sure did. Started with a new layer in GIMP
I have all original ICons, and Text from when started.

Here, I uploaded everything on the website.

http://tagzme.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=68


----------



## GetPaidToDesign

Kanugane said:


> Like this? If yes, then you need to manually remove all white pixels. It can be done by using a eraser with pencil mode, pref 1px or 2px size in Photoshop.
> 
> To avoid it in the future, next time turn off white background, create a new layer without a BG and you are free to go


this is kind of the opposite of what I'm trying to do 

I want the background to not exist, and the Logo to show with no White Tails.
Sorry for not explaining well.


----------



## Kanugane

Ah, I see now. I see that white shadow. But when you zoom-in picture itself, shadow disappears. Perhaps its a website trick? To add somewhat a shadow *shrug*


----------



## GetPaidToDesign

What do you mean?


----------



## GetPaidToDesign

See in GIMP, I see Clear background, but white pixling around letters.,.
is there any way to turn ALL white to say.. a bright green, then zap them?


----------



## corydulos

From what I read searching online, it's the export format which in most cases add a white background: jpeg, bitmap, png, tiff...instead you need a software program that can import/export a very proptietary file which will retain a zero alpha channel (which will render genuine background transparency) such as .psd (*p*hoto*s*hop *d*ocument).


----------



## GetPaidToDesign

This makes perfect sense. I was exporting from GIMP to PNG I will try this method tomorrow (currently on phone) then if that doesn't work, will try to recreate the image in a PSD file. 
how-do-i-remove-alpha-channel-image-using-gimp


----------

